# Are SCOTT bikes any good?



## Bigtallfatbloke (31 Dec 2007)

There are several scott road bikes in my LBS and they say they are the 'muts nuts' so to speak....erm...are they?

I still lust after a Bianchi via nirone, but I have never ridden one, I have never heard of Scott bikes before...do they compare?


----------



## John Ponting (31 Dec 2007)

btfb - SCOTT are huge. Have a look on their website. I've been running a Scott SUB20 for a year and it's been fine on roads, trails and tracks. However I thought their road bikes looked a bit overpriced for the specs - low to mid range groupsets at next level up pricing. Not a lot different to TREK et al really. By the time you get to their top end (I feel) that a good UK builder would do better.


----------



## gavintc (31 Dec 2007)

John Ponting said:


> btfb -. By the time you get to their top end (I feel) that a good UK builder would do better.



The only difference is that top end Scotts are ridden by pro cyclists. There are not many UK built bikes in the pro peloton. 

To answer the initial question - Scott is a big company making a wide range - some excellent, and some of lower quality. Compare them like with like and price with price and I think you can get better spec for lower prices elsewhere.


----------



## John Ponting (31 Dec 2007)

Top end pro cyclist SCOTTs are not generally at the LBS. I should have stated that I was referring to 'street' and non-pro bikes. This is Beginners after all.

We seem to agree that the price/spec can be beaten.


----------



## RedBike (31 Dec 2007)

Scott bikes tend to be stereotypically geared towards racing. Light weight frames, extreme geometries etc.


----------



## RedBike (31 Dec 2007)

BTW this link might interest you.


----------



## John Ponting (31 Dec 2007)

that's a great deal on the Bianchi - shame they only have 50cm or I might be tempted.


----------



## mickle (31 Dec 2007)

I know of one cycle shop who dropped the brand due to poor warranty support from Scott UK. They've been around for a very long time with an involvement in many different sports although their presence in the UK has been patchy. They weren't available in the UK for a long time. The bikes weren't available in the US for a long time for that matter but they have a big following on the continent particularly in Germany. Their top end carbon frames are spectacularly light and have been very well received by reviewers. Their carbon hardtail is at the very top of my wish list.


----------



## gavintc (31 Dec 2007)

John Ponting said:


> Top end pro cyclist SCOTTs are not generally at the LBS. I should have stated that I was referring to 'street' and non-pro bikes. This is Beginners after all.
> 
> We seem to agree that the price/spec can be beaten.




point taken


----------



## hambones (31 Dec 2007)

I have a Scott CR1 and it is awesome, but then again it's the only road bike I've ever owned so have nothing to compare it against. However spec-wise I would be hard pressed to do better since I got over £1000 off the list price.


----------



## mickle (31 Dec 2007)

Scott are about to part company with the 'partner' company responsible for the design, development and manufacture of their carbon frames. It'll be interesting to see what happens to their range.


----------



## John Ponting (31 Dec 2007)

I'd be interested in more news when you have it mickle.


----------



## bonj2 (31 Dec 2007)

I can definitely recommend scott...
my road bike's a scott and it's great - light, and sturdy. Having had it for a year it's proved itself to be a great bike - I have ridden over countless potholes and the wheels are still millimetre perfect true (they're 'alexrims' rims on scott's own brand hubs). The only things I've had to replace are inner tubes (obviously), and cables (only just done them).
Mine's a year old now, i bought it as a flat bar road bike and i wanted drops, and was thinking about getting a new bike but am glad I converted it now 'cos it's a great bike and i'm used to it and trust it.
A guy at work's got a scott mtb aswell and says that's good aswell.


----------



## Withnail (1 Jan 2008)

Another thumbs-up for Scott from me, got a 2007 CR1 at a discount at the end of the summer and can't fault it in any way (although, like Hambones, this is my first road bike). Had a Scott mtb for a few years too and despite me being a lazy b****rd when it comes to maintenance/cleaning it's still sweet as a nut.

You see loads of them round my way despite there being no shortage of bike shops with varying brands, so they must be doing something right!


----------



## monnet (1 Jan 2008)

A mate of mine has got an Addict and loves it. But I don't think we're looking at that end of the market here are we? FWIW he's kitted it out with full Record and Cosmic Ultimate Carbon's (he races). Beautiful.


----------



## RedBike (1 Jan 2008)

Had a CR1 for a bit. I found it fantastically light, well made and very quick. I would definitely recommend it for a race bike. I've now switched to a Felt. The Felt is significantly heavier; but the frame is noticeably stiffer and a heck of a lot more comfortable.


----------



## mickle (1 Jan 2008)

John Ponting said:


> I'd be interested in more news when you have it mickle.




http://www.bikebiz.co.uk/news/28266/Scott-and-Denk-end-RD-relationship


----------



## walker (1 Jan 2008)

BTFB, as far as my memory takes me I think Scott were the first company to make a sub Kilo Frame


----------



## Zoiders (1 Jan 2008)

High end and middle of the range Scott kit is rather good

The lower end is horrible, some of the worst entry level price bikes I have ever worked on, especialy compared to the likes of Trek or Specialized at the same price point, the cheaper MTBs are the worst


----------



## jay clock (1 Jan 2008)

i have a 2006 Scott Speedster S10 - one of their more pricey road bikes. Was £1350 reduced to £650 with full Ultegra kit in the sale last New Year. Has done a pretty good job all round. I found the gearing wrong for me it came with 53/42 and 11-23 I think -I have installed a 50/34 with a 12-27 and it is much better for my style of riding


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2008)

I got a CR1 Pro reduced from £1899 to a more realistic £1399 a couple of months ago. It's a superb lightweight racer but a bit harsh in truth. I love it but if your carrying a few pounds overweight then shaving some ounces off the bike is probably not top of the requirement list.


----------



## simonali (7 Jan 2008)

I had a Scott C1 (before they added the R) and it was a hell of a lot more comfortable than their alloy bikes. Great bike, much better than me and I never felt I was doing it justice. Virtually rode itself uphill it was so light.


----------



## got-to-get-fit (11 Jan 2008)

last year i was in much the same dilema. I looked at a scott speedster and fell in love, it was light good looking and well spec'd. I very nearly shed the money then i saw a Bianchi 928 C2C and i nearly cried at its beauty. I bought it instantly and i love it so its a vote for Bianchi from me. However i do from time to time think of the scott and wonder what could have been (does that make me a bad person)
I think if i had let my head rule my heart i would have bought the scott but i let my heart rule my head and bought the Bianchi. I dont think you could loose out with either bike so my advice would be go for the one you like the look of best.


----------



## got-to-get-fit (11 Jan 2008)

i really must get rid of this damn christmas hat ....its got to be unlucky by now.


----------



## simonali (12 Jan 2008)

On the subject of Bianchi, they had Marco Pantani's Tour winning one in the shop when I bought my Scott. Now that was a light bike, bang on the UCI limit.


----------

